# Dogs !



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Me being a dog lover can never understand people who have dogs chained up all day.
Some even chained inside a cage ( recently saw an Alsation chained in a cage )
Where i live on average 5 - 7 dogs are running about in the road chasing motorbikes etc and on rubbish collection days ripping open the plastic sacks and scattering the rubbish all over the road !
As im writing this a neighbours dog is tied up outside in the back garden where it spends all day its bowing gale force winds outside and the poor dog is whineing 
Thats my rant for the coming new year !


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

The dog on a 4 foot chain is a 'yard alarm'. They have no real purpose, and what looks like a miserable life. But I also hate to see all the strays. I wish the cities would work harder and picking them all up... and people need to get their pet spayed or neutered. (yeah, I know better ha ha)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> The dog on a 4 foot chain is a 'yard alarm'. They have no real purpose, and what looks like a miserable life. But I also hate to see all the strays. I wish the cities would work harder and picking them all up... and people need to get their pet spayed or neutered. (yeah, I know better ha ha)


There used to be an effective method of dog control the trikes with cages would come around and offer 100 pesos for the street dogs but due to animal rights issues and probably tied to aid monies it was all abandoned around 2012 or somewhere around that timeline.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

expatuk2016 said:


> Me being a dog lover can never understand people who have dogs chained up all day.
> Some even chained inside a cage ( recently saw an Alsation chained in a cage )
> Where i live on average 5 - 7 dogs are running about in the road chasing motorbikes etc and on rubbish collection days ripping open the plastic sacks and scattering the rubbish all over the road !
> As im writing this a neighbours dog is tied up outside in the back garden where it spends all day its bowing gale force winds outside and the poor dog is whineing
> Thats my rant for the coming new year !


Yes, it’s all very depressing. Don’t get me started on the mindless fireworks going off for days around new year making many animals cower in any refuge they can find.
On the matter of strays, I dare say it might help to keep the numbers down if vets didn’t charge so much for spaying and neutering.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There was a mass poisoning of dogs here in Moalboal a couple of weeks ago. On my normal walk I saw about 6 dead dogs. That was only along the road not the ones that had been removed or died off road.

I heard lots of different numbers for the total but the lowest was more than 50 and they were many saying over 100.

There is about a one km stretch of my normal walk where there is a total absence of dogs. I am thinking that the higher numbers are closer to the actual total.

I disagree with the poisoning but something had to be done. The dogs are starting to run in packs, mange is rampant, droppings all over the place, traffic hazard, barking all night, garbage bags ripped open, etc.

It is good to say protect the poor cute puppies, but once the numbers get out of hand and becomes a nuisance, the dogs need to be controlled. People here will not spay and neuter, they cannot afford it. The excess dogs that can not or are not being properly cared for need to be culled.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Does anyone who was stationed here years ago remember the constant reminders to keep your dog in the house, windows closed because there were many cases where poisoned hotdogs were thrown over the wall or into open windows? 

Hotdogs were hollowed out by using a straw, center was filled with poison then plug the ends with the meat that was hollowed out. Dog would die instantly then while asleep ones house got looted.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I think that was an urban myth, never heard of it really happening? Along with sleeping gas through the AC.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I told a local buddy in Manila of the dog poisoning here in Moalboal and he immediately warmed me that additional breakins were common If it is a urban myth, it is one widely believed by the locals. ( However he is a bit of a worry wart anyway.)


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey Joe was talking about the US bases so I was referring to local lore there 30-40 years ago. Moalboal now could be totally true!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I think that was an urban myth, never heard of it really happening? Along with sleeping gas through the AC.


A close friend was a victim of the sleeping gas through the AC using a Bygon sprayer. He & his wife were knocked out for 2 days, woke 2 days later with severe headaches, many household items were gone. I also knew of folks who's dogs were mysteriously poisoned. (maybe the hot dog death)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Does anyone who was stationed here years ago remember the constant reminders to keep your dog in the house, windows closed because there were many cases where poisoned hotdogs were thrown over the wall or into open windows?
> 
> Hotdogs were hollowed out by using a straw, center was filled with poison then plug the ends with the meat that was hollowed out. Dog would die instantly then while asleep ones house got looted.


I remember a different posting on how to get rid of stray dogs because we have so many problems with stray dogs in our area and basically that's what they did they used a straw to hollow out the inside of a hot dog and then used rat poison mixed with MSG.

The dog wouldn't die that fast it would take a few hours at least before he started feeling bad. The only looting in our area is from In-laws and family friends Lol, I'm only talking about own experience.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I remember a different posting on how to get rid of stray dogs because we have so many problems with stray dogs in our area and basically that's what they did they used a straw to hollow out the inside of a hot dog and then used rat poison mixed with MSG.
> 
> The dog wouldn't die that fast it would take a few hours at least before he started feeling bad. The only looting in our area is from In-laws and family friends Lol, I'm only talking about own experience.


Wise words Mark and exactly why none of the family see or know we have a safe but occasionally see the guns (not mine).
I have expressed over the years exactly what other members here contribute with regards to our K9 friends and what we consider abuse and cruelty. Better half and I both would love 1 if not 2 dogs as companions/part of the family but unfortunately until we find a decent contractor to build the fences around the property it ain't going to happen, not fair to us or the dogs, boundaries etc.
We seem to be fortunate (planned) here as the only dogs we see run the beach mostly with their owners at 6 or 7 in the morning, nothing through the day or evening, no barking or hassles in the time I have spent here,,,,,, responsible owners it appears in our area. No roosters but once in a while distant Karaoke we hear if we don't have music playing ourselves.

Goats are a different story and we need to pull our finger out with the fences, more fun etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm a dog lover and had dogs in the UK; but there are far too many strays running around here. Not certain on the prevalence of rabies etc here, but it would be a nightmare to have a stray dog population infected next to a busy subdivision.
Cats are my personal bugbear. Damn things jump through open windows. They should be rounded up too and disposed of. 
I witnessed what happens to a feral cat population in Cyprus. Tourists would be sat having a picnic and then the cats would slink out of the undergrowth as a group of fifty or more; whining, shrieking and getting closer to the food and often darting in and snatching it. Some more menacing than others until one by one the humans retreated leaving the feral cats to fight over the picnic remains so recently abandoned.
John


----------

